# Brandungsvorfach für Dorade



## Passion11 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo! Könnte mir vielleicht jemand eine gute Brandungsmontage fürs Mittelmeer (kroatische Adria) empfehlen. Hab bisher immer mit Laufblei geangelt. Hat sich allerdings häufig verwickelt bei weiten Würfen. Wollte es daher mal mit ner Brandungsmontage versuchen. Kenn mich damit aber nich so aus. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand erklären, wie ich mir so eine Montage für Dorade selber mach(Hakengröße,Anzahl,Schnurdurchmesser usw.).


----------



## HAI-score (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach für Dorade*

Hallo,
schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78809

und hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139230&highlight=Dorade


Da wird Dir geholfen!

Gruß Andreas aus Celle|wavey:


----------



## Passion11 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach für Dorade*

Hab mirs mal durchgelesen. Stehen aber leider nur en paar andere nützliche Tips vom Boot und so. Suche aber nach einer Brandunsmontage vom Ufer aus


----------



## Nolte (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Brandungsvorfach für Dorade*

@Passion11

So ein zufall:m

Ich bin gerade dabei meine Sparus Aurata=Dourada vorfächer zu bauen für nächstes Jahr in Tavira- Portugal...

Je nach lokal verschiedene aber ich werde dir ein paar von den "aprobte und fängige" zeigen...

Für ruhiges Wasser und keine algen vorkommen (wasser stillstand)oder niedrige Tiden dan benutze ich folgende montagen am Tag...
Für kleinere Douraden-bis 1 oder zwei kilo Paternoster systemen 
1- 2 x vorfächer 35 mm fluo in etwa 2 m mit 1 bis 2/0 Haken(kräftige sehr wichtig) fest blei
Für grössere Douradas
2-3 bis 5 m langes 40 mm Fluo durchgehendes vorfach 2/0 bis4/0 Haken(sehr kräftige)
alles andere ist spot bedingt wie zbs: mit der Pose oder chumbadinha,aber das ist eine andere fischerei die etwas kentnisse erfordert von lokal etc:

FC


----------

